

How to move off of Dropbox - pearjuice
http://www.drop-dropbox.com/how_to.html

======
toni
How can anyone possibly recommends draconian services like "Microsoft
OneDrive" and "Google Drive" as alternatives for moving off Dropbox. This
looks more about dropping Dropbox for the sake of dropping Dropbox, rather
than anything else.

~~~
Rektash
The hole campaign is a joke, they are blaming Dropbox for the crimes
sanctioned by the citizen of the USA. Or do they really expect that a company
like Dropbox cares about anything but money?

Anyway, they are missing one important alternative, seafile. Open source,
encrypted and if you don't want to setup your own server you still get 1GB at
seacloud for free.

[http://seafile.com/](http://seafile.com/)
[https://seacloud.cc/](https://seacloud.cc/)

~~~
chrismcb
I'm guessing the people that are saying "stop giving money to dropbox"
probably understand the company cares about money.

------
simonblack
Nothing that you do not control yourself can be considered secure. If you must
use a 'cloud storage', consider it to tantamount to be 'in the public domain'.
In other words, don't put anything in 'cloud storage' that you would not be
happy seeing printed on the front page of the New York Times for all the world
to see.

------
AH4oFVbPT4f8
I would add BitTorrent Sync to the list. Yes, wait until they opensource the
code, but once that happens it seems to be a better option than the businesses
listed in the article.

------
MehdiHK
I don't really get it. What's wrong with Dropbox?

~~~
kawsper
Their incentives are explained on the frontpage [http://www.drop-
dropbox.com/](http://www.drop-dropbox.com/)

------
DoubleMalt
[shameless plug] ... or you wait a couple of months and checkout
[https://cloudfleet.io/](https://cloudfleet.io/)

